
Murder in the Mediterranean: Crime Writing on Corsica - lermontov
http://lithub.com/murder-in-the-mediterranean-crime-writing-on-corsica/
======
jaclaz
>Corsica has a criminal reputation to rival nearby Sicily’s.

Which is hardly "nearby", since there is Sardinia between them, besides vast
stretches of sea.

Google maps gives (car+ferry) 848 km between Ajaccio and Palermo.

------
jmcdiesel
Double alliteration FTW?

